# Bingham Creek Reservoir



## bucksandducks (Sep 11, 2007)

I was playing with google maps and noticed a reservoir out by kennecott named Bingham Creek Reservoir. Does anyone know anything about it?


----------



## HunterGeek (Sep 13, 2007)

If I'm not mistaken it's a lined leaching pond owned by Kennecott and built, maybe, 20 years ago for the purpose of containing mining contaminants that used to flow directly into the creek. In other words, not a place to go fishing.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

HunterGeek said:


> If I'm not mistaken it's a lined leaching pond owned by Kennecott and built, maybe, 20 years ago for the purpose of containing mining contaminants that used to flow directly into the creek. In other words, not a place to go fishing.


&#8230;..Unless you want to catch copperhead trout. ;-)


----------

